# GTechniq C2



## Spoony

*Price & Availablilty:*
£14.39 for 100ml

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue after use of P1

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
What's special about Gtechniq C2 Liquid Crystal Concentrate?

Based on pure monomolecular silicium (SI14), C2 is a non-yellowing, high gloss, dirt repelling coating that cross-links with all surfaces of your car including bodywork, glass and trim providing long lasting (as much as 8 months from a single application) and exceptionally easy non smearing application.

How do I use it?

Prepare the surfaces to be treated (C2 works on all substrates including paint, grp, glass, metal, rubber plastics) by washing with a wax-free PH neutral shampoo to remove organic dirt such as grease, soot, wax and polish residues, rinse thoroughly and then dry using a drying towel (we recommend Gtechniq MF2 Microfibre Drying Towels).

Wipe C2 onto all surfaces using a microfibre cloth (we recommend Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth) and dry in using more microfibre cloths. Do not apply in direct sunlight and allow to dry. By applying slight hand pressure when drying C2 offers longer adhesion and higher gloss levels. One pass and a single thin layer is all that is required.

Maintenance
A single application of C2 will offer up to 8 months protection. C2 does not require any special maintenance routine and being inorganic will cause no adverse reaction with any other product including repaint. We recommend following best practice for surface care which includes ensuring that wash tools are kept free from contaminants that could scratch and using a ph neutral wax free car/boat/plane shampoo. For very best results it is recommended to use a 1:20 dilution of C2 as a quick detailer (spray onto surfaces just prior to drying) once every 3 washes. C2 can also be layered to hide minor surface imperfections (eg marring on soft lacquers).

*
Packaging:*
Comes in a nice neat bottle, GTech branding present as ever. Really nice atomizer to allower thin misting.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Inside the white bottle lurks a nice blue liquid which doesn't smell of that much if you ask me.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A

*Ease Of Use:*
This product is used similar to the likes of a QD. Simply mist the panel or MF and wipe on. using a fresh microfibre I then wiped over again to ensure it was covered and no residue was left to dry on. Application is rapid, seriously, I was surprised at how quickly I got round the car. Usage is similar to Z8 without the fruity smell.

Also to note with C2 there were no smearing issues which I have previously experienced with these types of products. I did go over with the secondary buff but there was nothing visible on the paintwork to "buff".

*Finish:*
Its all in the finish, at least it should be considering this is a LSP. Let me tell you this product did not disappoint. Before applicaiton the paint looked nice and glossy from a fresh working with P1, and I was hoping that at best C2 would preserve this finish. It did in fact enhance it a bit. To say it adds a glossy finish is stating the obvious.

C2 left a lovely glossy glass like finish. Arguably not as deep and wet a finish as some waxes which I have used in the past, although it does look like a wet shine from some angles so this may be in the eye of the viewer. With previous sealants including nanotechnology based sealants I haven't found this level of ease come with such a great finish. I was actually very impressed with the finish, so I will let the pictures hopefully do the talking.

Atfer P1 Application:









































Following C2 Application:

















































































Hopefully you can see the enhancement in gloss and clarity within those pictures. It wouldn't complete an LSP test without showing you the beading and sheeting, so here we are:

Beading:









































Sheeting:





*Durability:*
This is an ongoing test and will be updated over time. Upon initial application my mileage was 44817

*Value:*
With a 100ml bottle coming in at around £15 it certainly isn't the cheapest LSP at about £1.50 for 10ml but it isn't the dearest. I would say that an application on a medium sized car such as the golf used between 12 and 18ml of product. I would expect at least 5 applications from a 100ml bottle. Not only that it can be mixed up to 20:1 to create a QD for use on every 3 washes to maintain the finish. Overall it would be considered good value for money.

*Overall DW Rating: 79%*









*Conclusion:*
I've been thinking long and hard about putting across a conclusion to this product. As it stands after initial application I would give it the 8 stars, it is seriously easy to use even my little sister could apply it. Timewise it is much quicker than many waxes and sealants with 8 months potential durability to boot. Is this the answer to my LSP wonders? I will test durability through our lovely Scottish winter and see how it lasts. If it lasts even those 4 months then we are on to a winner. I expect some degredation of the finish and properties but time will tell. My routine for a wash will begin with a foam and then a wash if required, followed by an application of diluted C2 every 3 washes as per maintenance guides.

Overall I think it is a very good buy, it is one of these products you will either love or hate. Some people, like me, like the process of using a wax, but I can't argue with something like C2 when you consider the ease of application and then you see the finish. I am warming to the glassy look over a deeper wet shine, although the finish is in the eyes of the viewer. It took me about 10 mins to apply, compare that to application of a wax bring 20-30mins inc curing time.

Thank you to Rob and Pete for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c2-liquid-crystal-concentrate/


----------



## Spoony

*C2 Update*

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*C2 Durability Monitoring Update 1*

A week on from initial application and a free Saturday gave me the opportunity to see how C2 has stood up to its first week on my car. It wasn't exactly a slow week with nearly 600 miles being covered with every road type including single track farms roads being used, so as you can imagine it was a nice test with a lot of dust and dirt being kicked up. On initial inspection the car wasn't too bad, there was a little dirt clinging to the lower panels and a lovely bird dropping on the front wing. The back end held some dirt like it always does, albeit less than I have seen in the past. Perhaps dirt repelling properties of C2 helped this.

Before:

















































On to the wash stage, seeing as I don't hang around and I didn't fancy my chances of the rain staying off initially. First up was a foam with a turtlewax detergent and a little squirt of actimousse:

















Now I left this to dwell for around 6 minutes and set about rinsing it. Upon inspection after rinsing there was very little dirt left hanging about:

















































A couple of areas needed a slap and a tickle with the wash solution for today. These were the lower panels, sills and rear bumper area. This is to be expected with the amount of dirt that picks up. Sot his was done and the car wash rinsed. Water was then sheeted over the car to remove as much water as possible and then it was pat dried with a MF drying towel with no drying aids used. Here is the finish:










































































Beading and sheeting was also just like first application. Beading was tight and sheeting was quick and sharp. Pictures and video below.

Beading:

























Sheeting:





Also here is a quick video walkround of the finish:





So a week on and it is still holding strong, this was to be expected. Hopefully the product can last the pace after this strong start.


----------



## Brazo

Not a full format review from me as Spoony has done a great job above but I really want to add some comments of my own:thumb:

*C2 Sealant. *This product could very easily become my 'go to' sealant, it may even have already filled that role.

I often use the simile that 'waxing' a car after a detail is similar to replacing the oil filler cap on a car at the end of a service. Its essential to not spoil the work that has gone on before but it's a small, short step that shouldn't become the main feature. I am therefore not keen on LSP products that are difficult to use or take a long time to cure or in anyway hamper me in a tired state at the end of a detail.

However user friendliness doesn't always correlate to great durability. I would be exclusively using swissvax onyx if only it lasted longer than the time it takes me to pack away…

So back to C2 I have used this on a variety of cars and each time has been a joy. I keep meaning to bug Rob for one of those atomiser sprays as so far my efforts have been direct from the bottle and I am sure I could lay down thinner coats.

So onto the application. The rear bumper of this Mini Clubman had been polished and its simply a case of using the supplied ladies make up removal pads. I even sent fellow DW member CK888 out to buy stock up on some more. He felt the need to 'balance' the purchase with beer, steak and yorkie chocolate bars.

So its simply a case of applying some product onto the pad and spreading around the panel. Because the product has the consistency of water its very easy to spread around quickly and the pad moves with little resistance which is ideal when it comes to minimising marring. it's a strange product to use at first, being used to cream type sealants but you soon get used to it. Lint from the pads does come off and is stuck to the curing sealant on the surface of the paint but lifts easily and safely when buffed off.

The C2 was used today in +2C temperatures and cured in as little as 5 minutes. Leave it on for 5 or fifty minutes it removes very easily indeed and leaves a very shiny, glossy (slightly cold?) finish. Both myself and CK888 were left thinking it had added a little something to the panel below. Even a non detailing friend who isn't easily impressed commented that it looked 'bloody' shiny! Slightly dissapointing was the slickness, it didn't feel anywhere near as slick as say Zainio, or even a wax.

As a comparison the black paint around the light housing and rear post were treated (some time ago) with Raceglaze Black Label which looks warmer and richer but not as shiny as the C2.

So… easy to use, idiot proof, fantastic looks and whilst I can't comment on its durability just yet its fair to say from other user reports that its up there with the best of em!


----------

